#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Popular Games Review >  >  Octopath Traveler

## Assassin

Eight Travelers Eight Adventures Eight roles to play in a new world that Square Enix has created. Explore each traveler's story and use his skills in and out of battle. Do you want to broaden your horizons like a merchant or follow a traitor like the warrior? Where are you going? Who will you join? Only you can choose your route.
Put yourself in the shoes of a traveler to inherit his difficulties and his strength. Use the special abilities of each character to interact with the world and improve your tactics in turn-based combat. The attractive charm of the dancer leads the adepts to fight, while the Speziale can mix elements to treat allies or trigger explosive attacks. Discover the weaknesses of the enemy and tell him to break his defenses. Increase points at each turn and spend at strategic times to build skills, attack chains or provide help. Choose the path you want to travel and discover what lies behind the horizon.

*Octopath Traveler: Trailer*

----------

